# Remote temperature sensing



## daveteal1 (Sep 11, 2016)

We have two cats in our RV. Occasionally the 50 amp circuit breakers trip. The auto start is supposed to start generator but not dependable. We are trying to find remote temperature sensors that will display on our smart phones with status and alerts. Having trouble finding one that does not connect with a thermostat. Has anybody had any luck?


----------



## illenaparker (Sep 15, 2016)

It will be better if you contact auto electrician, they will certainly solve your problem.


----------



## daveteal1 (Sep 15, 2016)

Got Verizon LTE internet device coming that talks to hotspot and has port for sensor.  Hope this works


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2016)

I would first get an electrician to find why the 50 amp is tripping.  You have a problem if they trip so find it first.  What all are you running?


----------



## daveteal1 (Sep 16, 2016)

They did replace 50 amp circuit breakers.  No problem since.  During high heat, voltage dropped to 115 volts, causing amps to increase, sometimes above 50 amps on power management panel.  Now down to 30 amps, even with 3 a/c and washer/dryer.  Now have remote temperature sensors working to provide alerts on phone if breakers fail and auto start does not respond.  Auto start works sometimes but not always.  Got to keep cats safe.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 16, 2016)

Wow with all that you need a autoformer or what ever you call them things.  You may have problems at a lot of campgrounds running all this.  Where are you located.  Do you need 3 ACs.   The washer and dryer should not be going while you are away.  Just take cats with you LOL  3 ACs going, elec hot water heater with washer and dryer kick on the Microwave along with TV and maybe a hair dryer and the 50 amp will kick


----------

